# Can't stand a 3!



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

I've just got my setup finished in my 85 Monte Carlo, I have everything I need to do a standing 3, yet my car just doesn't want to tip. I got 3 pumps (one to each rear wheel) 10 batts, 14" rear cylinders, etc etc... My car will do a power 3 around corners no problem but no matter what the circumstances are, it will not stand a 3 wheel, if I lift the back right cylinder, the rear left cylinder just falls through the hole in my trunk because the whole back of the car lifts up when only one cylinder is juiced up. What could my problem be??? Sorry i'm sorta new to this and I thought I had a setup that would stand 3 no problem and i'm kinda dissapointed!


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

add more weight, go with bigger cylinders!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

3 wheeling is over rating and bad for your cars health..


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 16 2010, 09:27 PM~18329495
> *3 wheeling is over rating and bad for your cars health..
> *


xs2


----------



## DOGGYSTYLECHEVY (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 16 2010, 10:27 PM~18329495
> *3 wheeling is over rating and bad for your cars health..
> *


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

some cars you have to put in a chain bridge.


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

That why you either have a show car or hopper cause theres a lot of maitnence to hydraulics.. but fun.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

You haven't chain bridge?


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005+Aug 17 2010, 01:45 AM~18329641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chains are for dogs-what springs and how tall are they in the rear? do you have drop mounts? drop mounts fuck up a 3-it should lean with 10 batts if they are in the rear of the trunk,hell 12 batts and 14" cylinders lean a gbody hard with no chains :dunno:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Mine wouldnt stand a three without chains, would roll a decent 3 without them


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 16 2010, 10:27 PM~18329495
> *3 wheeling is over rating and bad for your cars health..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

are you running rear shocks?it actually helps push the car over a little and fixes the bumpy ride.after i put rear shocks and new tires on it made a huge difference


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

my 86 cutty would get like a 2 inch standing 3 til i put in adj uppers and lowers then would do a nice standing 3, no bridge or chains, 3 pumps 8 batts 14's rear, but its in the shop now, got the whole rearend redone with a bridge and different trail arms this was before, ill post pics of after soon as i get it back


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

mine car only gots 2 pumps an 8 batts with drop mounts and ajustable upper an lower trailing arms with 12s in the rear stands 3 with no problem....


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

MY BOYS CAR 2 PUMPS 12 BATT NO CHAINS STAND 3 .AND CAR IS 4 SALE IN MIAMI..


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Aug 17 2010, 12:21 PM~18331936
> *MY BOYS CAR 2 PUMPS 12 BATT NO CHAINS STAND 3 .AND CAR IS 4 SALE IN MIAMI..
> 
> 
> ...



NICE RED WALLS NICE COMBO


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Aug 17 2010, 01:08 AM~18329338
> *I've just got my setup finished in my 85 Monte Carlo, I have everything I need to do a standing 3, yet my car just doesn't want to tip. I got 3 pumps (one to each rear wheel) 10 batts, 14" rear cylinders, etc etc... My car will do a power 3 around corners no problem but no matter what the circumstances are, it will not stand a 3 wheel, if I lift the back right cylinder, the rear left cylinder just falls through the hole in my trunk because the whole back of the car lifts up when only one cylinder is juiced up. What could my problem be??? Sorry i'm sorta new to this and I thought I had a setup that would stand 3 no problem and i'm kinda dissapointed!
> *




HUH THEN YOU GOING TO NEED A BRIGDE WITH SPRING POCKETS :happysad: and chains is going to take a stress off sum parts but adjustables will help alot too


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

waitin on mine ta get done gon run 72 volts,stocc arms, 14srear,8sfrnt think bout 8-9 batts maybe 8-10 somthin like that 3 pump set up basic fa the rear fatboy to da nose been tryin ta get answers on how high the hop would b and the 3 can n-e 1 tell meh? oh! and yes frames partial wraped


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Aug 17 2010, 01:45 PM~18332604
> *HUH THEN YOU GOING TO NEED A BRIGDE WITH SPRING POCKETS  :happysad: and chains is going to take a stress off sum parts but adjustables will  help alot too
> *


i think he meand the cylinder falls down,cause hes lifting the opposite side


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Aug 17 2010, 01:30 PM~18334001
> *i think he meand the cylinder falls down,cause hes lifting the opposite side
> *


That's exactly what I mean.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

The uppers and lowers are extended but not adjustable. I will post pics of my setup tonight and maybe take a video to show you how the car acts and maybe somebody can give me some ideas on what to do


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

only 6 batts, but 4 pumps....


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Better get adjustables or you'll be busting your upper trailing arms and or breaking the ears off your diff.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 19 2010, 12:28 AM~18345908
> *Better get adjustables or you'll be busting your upper trailing arms and or breaking the ears off your diff.
> *


I've done :biggrin: 

Can someone explain why the car is sometimes standing on 3 wheels and sometimes after leaving a cylinder, leaving a little bit but not enough? I always do this as well
Or a second chance. Right front wheel rises strongly and the left does not want to, even in the turn of the road? The mass spread symmetrically.


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

i got an 84 caprice, i had the same problem, but i had cce street pumps. the pump heads use to be #7s but i just changed my blocks to comp blocks and #9 pumpheads, giving me more power. changed the rear cylinders to super strokers. now my baby 3 wheels like a champ, not trying to jinx anything but that hydraulics for you. live and learn. car is about to go back in the shop to get a new battery rack and some extended Aarms. :biggrin: cant wait, but the fall is approaching so its bout to be a nice lil rebuild.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Well my plan was to make a video showing how my car acts when I try to pop it up on 3, but now my back left side will not raise at all, motor spins as if there is no oil in the pump, but there is plenty in the tank. I disconnected the hose from the cylinder and hit the switch up, and only a small amount of oil comes out and it sorta "gurgles" out like there is no pressure or there is a blockage of some kind. Never had this happen before... does somebody know what it could be?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Aug 22 2010, 01:08 PM~18376403
> *Well my plan was to make a video showing how my car acts when I try to pop it up on 3, but now my back left side will not raise at all, motor spins as if there is no oil in the pump, but there is plenty in the tank. I disconnected the hose from the cylinder and hit the switch up, and only a small amount of oil comes out and it sorta "gurgles" out like there is no pressure or there is a blockage of some kind. Never had this happen before... does somebody know what it could be?
> *


It could have a bad pump head seal, or it could be a broken key. Check to see if you motor has any oil in the case. If it does, then the seal is bad, or maybe the splines on the pumphead are worn. :dunno:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Aug 19 2010, 07:01 AM~18349808
> *I've done  :biggrin:
> 
> Can someone explain why the car is sometimes standing on 3 wheels and sometimes after leaving a cylinder, leaving a little bit but not enough? I always do this as well
> ...


Ok i now what was my problem. My ride dont want stand 3wheel with 46V on 48V per pump :biggrin:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 22 2010, 01:21 PM~18376487
> *It could have a bad pump head seal, or it could be a broken key. Check to see if you motor has any oil in the case. If it does, then the seal is bad, or maybe the splines on the pumphead are worn. :dunno:
> *


If it was the spline, wouldn't the pump start grinding long before it actually wore down enough to where the car simply won't lift? It just started happening one morning on my way to work, went to lift the back up, and only one side lifted, so I probably blew a pumphead seal while I was driving it the day before. 
How do I go about replacing a pumphead seal? I have never ripped apart a pump before and I have no idea where the seal might be or what it looks like.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Aug 25 2010, 08:12 AM~18400997
> *If it was the spline, wouldn't the pump start grinding long before it actually wore down enough to where the car simply won't lift? It just started happening one morning on my way to work, went to lift the back up, and only one side lifted, so I probably blew a pumphead seal while I was driving it the day before.
> How do I go about replacing a pumphead seal? I have never ripped apart a pump before and I have no idea where the seal might be or what it looks like.
> *



Pull the tank, unbolt the pumphead and change out the O ring. It's seated in a machined groove between the block and the pumphead. You can put a cheap rubber one back in or you can get and upgraded quailty seal from these guys:


Fluidseal AB Inc (Calgary)
61 Avenue Southeast
Calgary, AB T2C 1V5


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Aug 27 2010, 06:10 AM~18419006
> *Pull the tank, unbolt the pumphead and change out the O ring. It's seated in a machined groove between the block and the pumphead. You can put a cheap rubber one back in or you can get and upgraded quailty seal from these guys:
> Fluidseal AB Inc (Calgary)
> 61 Avenue Southeast
> ...


Thanks dude! Those are the same guys I got my rear cylinder seal from too! I just had no clue where the pumphead seal was. I'll pull it apart this weekend and hopefully it all goes well. You in Calgary much?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

good luc homie :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been thinking of putting some new springs up front. my car has a hard time standing on 3. got 12" cylinder and a bridge frame is reinforced, I have extended my lower trailing arms 1" and get some adjustable uppers they are about 1 1/2' longer than original.4 ton in back and 5 ton up front. when my car is locked up the drive shaft is about 3/8" before it bottoms out with the trans. if i get longer cylinders wont that just slam my driveshaft into the trans. would i have to extend my trailing arms more?


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Before u start messin with pumpheads and motors and stuff, maybe u should mess with the slowdown. I had 10 batts and 2 pumps in my regal with 12 in cylinders and it 3 wheeled like a champ. So try slowdown 1st, and instead of just lifting the one side u wanna 3 lock it up and dump the corner a few times maybe ur springs aren't broken in either


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 28 2010, 10:39 PM~18431094
> *Before u start messin with pumpheads and motors and stuff, maybe u should mess with the slowdown. I had 10 batts and 2 pumps in my regal with 12 in cylinders and it 3 wheeled like a champ. So try slowdown 1st, and instead of just lifting the one side u wanna 3 lock it up and dump the corner a few times maybe ur springs aren't broken in either
> *


The reason I'm messing with my pumphead is not because I can't 3 wheel, it's because I think I blew my pumphead seal so it's not lifting the car at all. How would a slowdown help to stand a 3 wheel??? I do believe the reason I can't do a standing 3 is because of my non-adjustable 4 link setup is causing the car not to be able to tip properly unless your going around a corner, but I'm not 100% on that one.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

So was it the pumphead seal after all? :dunno:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 29 2010, 01:10 PM~18433756
> *So was it the pumphead seal after all? :dunno:
> *


Havn't even pulled the pump yet TBH! I'm a lazy bastard


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)




----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Aug 27 2010, 10:15 PM~18424898
> *Thanks dude! Those are the same guys I got my rear cylinder seal from too! I just had no clue where the pumphead seal was. I'll pull it apart this weekend and hopefully it all goes well. You in Calgary much?
> *




No prob...... I'm in town at least once a month lately.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

I was sayin lock the whole ass end up and open ur slow down all the way and then dump the corner so it goes down faster


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Aug 31 2010, 08:52 AM~18449648
> *I was sayin lock the whole ass end up and open ur slow down all the way and then dump the corner so it goes down faster
> *


I already tried that Before my back left pump decided to give out on me. It dumps about 3 inches before the whole weight of the back of the car is held up by only one cylinder. Its really strange that I can't 3 wheel a g-body when everyone else is having a blast lol!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

OK so I finally got around to ripping my pump apart. I still can't find the seal i'm suppose to be replacing though... Here's some pics I took during the process. It's a showtime pump BTW with a 4 bolt pumphead...

pumphead









block









close-up of the spline









Took out the spline and found another spline









But where is said seal that needs replacing? Or do I need to dig deeper?


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry about the big pictures I uploaded them straight from my iphone... hopefully some people can see what's going on!


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

OK it turns out I was just dumb and not looking in the right place lmao! Is this the seal in question that's causing little to no oil to be pumped into the cylinder???



















I apologize once again for the massive pics!!! :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd say its time for a new pumphead. The splines should not be deformed/twisted like they are. Looks like it's been over locked one too many times.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 5 2010, 07:13 PM~18493976
> *I'd say its time for a new pumphead. The splines should not be deformed/twisted like they are. Looks like it's been over locked one too many times.
> *


 :0 thanks for letting me know! I never ripped a pumphead off before so I had no idea. I thought it was meant to be like that... any idea how to tell what kind of pumphead it is? :happysad:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Aug 18 2010, 11:01 PM~18349808
> *I've done  :biggrin:
> 
> Can someone explain why the car is sometimes standing on 3 wheels and sometimes after leaving a cylinder, leaving a little bit but not enough? I always do this as well
> ...


Are you a larger fellow??? :dunno:


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 5 2010, 03:12 PM~18492625
> *OK it turns out I was just dumb and not looking in the right place lmao! Is this the seal in question that's causing little to no oil to be pumped into the cylinder???
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## bostonlac (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Aug 16 2010, 09:08 PM~18329338
> *I've just got my setup finished in my 85 Monte Carlo, I have everything I need to do a standing 3, yet my car just doesn't want to tip. I got 3 pumps (one to each rear wheel) 10 batts, 14" rear cylinders, etc etc... My car will do a power 3 around corners no problem but no matter what the circumstances are, it will not stand a 3 wheel, if I lift the back right cylinder, the rear left cylinder just falls through the hole in my trunk because the whole back of the car lifts up when only one cylinder is juiced up. What could my problem be??? Sorry i'm sorta new to this and I thought I had a setup that would stand 3 no problem and i'm kinda dissapointed!
> *



dump 1 corner and hold the switch down while you raise the other corner


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bostonlac_@Sep 6 2010, 05:27 PM~18500506
> *dump 1 corner and hold the switch down while you raise the other corner
> *


You sure that would make a difference with a 3 pump setup??? When I get my other back pump back together tomorrow I will try it definetely but I don't think it would make any difference with individual pumps to the rear. would work well for a 2 pump setup though.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og326_@Sep 6 2010, 09:08 PM~18502793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more info on this setup? Or pics of the rear end & trunk setup?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> pumphead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 6 2010, 03:54 PM~18499567
> *TTT
> *



Yes, that's the seal. Does it look damaged? You can try John Deer too, they have those seals cheaper than Fluid Seal. Just get one thats higher on the durometer than the rubber one you have. Less of a problem down the road. 

Tip two, easy on the switch. You won't get any higher by overlocking the system  



You get a pumphead ordered up? If you did, they usually come with a new pumphead seal. Don't buy one now for that junked pump head. Most likely the new is a different size anyways.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Sep 7 2010, 06:56 PM~18510282
> *Yes, that's the seal. Does it look damaged? You can try John Deer too, they have those seals cheaper than Fluid Seal. Just get one thats higher on the durometer than the rubber one you have. Less of a problem down the road.
> 
> Tip two, easy on the switch. You won't get any higher by overlocking the system
> ...


I have never overlocked my car at all. I am very easy on the switch so the pumphead damage was probably caused from the last owner of the car. I will order a new pumphead come winter time when the car is parked but it shouldn't be a problem in the near future I wouldn't think. 

Also, the little dime sized seal that's in the pics is the one that needed replacing or not? Cause I only replaced that little seal and put the pump back together. It's going back in the car tomorrow so hopefully I don't have to pull it all back apart to replace the big seal around the spline. I didn't even notice that one until FPEREZII posted the pics earlier and my pump was already back together... hopefully all goes well!!! :wow: :happysad:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 9 2010, 08:42 PM~18529546
> *I have never overlocked my car at all. I am very easy on the switch so the pumphead damage was probably caused from the last owner of the car. I will order a new pumphead come winter time when the car is parked but it shouldn't be a problem in the near future I wouldn't think.
> 
> Also, the little dime sized seal that's in the pics is the one that needed replacing or not? Cause I only replaced that little seal and put the pump back together. It's going back in the car tomorrow so hopefully I don't have to pull it all back apart to replace the big seal around the spline. I didn't even notice that one until FPEREZII posted the pics earlier and my pump was already back together... hopefully all goes well!!!  :wow:  :happysad:
> *


* The seal around the spline, is the pump head seal. * :happysad:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 9 2010, 09:42 PM~18529546
> *I have never overlocked my car at all. I am very easy on the switch so the pumphead damage was probably caused from the last owner of the car. I will order a new pumphead come winter time when the car is parked but it shouldn't be a problem in the near future I wouldn't think.
> 
> Also, the little dime sized seal that's in the pics is the one that needed replacing or not? Cause I only replaced that little seal and put the pump back together. It's going back in the car tomorrow so hopefully I don't have to pull it all back apart to replace the big seal around the spline. I didn't even notice that one until FPEREZII posted the pics earlier and my pump was already back together... hopefully all goes well!!!  :wow:  :happysad:
> *



If that shaft shears off, you'll be screwed. I've been stuck on the side of road in the middle of nowhere Arizona changing out a pumphead, pitch black out and a whammy tank to boot. I'd be replacing it soon rather than later if you plan to roll some more this year. 

If your motor has oil inside of it, then the pumphead shaft seal is shot. Pull the motor end cap and check if there's any oil inside there. No oil, good seal.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

There is no oil inside the motor so I'm all good there. If my spline does end up shearing off, I won't be stranded. My car even fully dumped sits just an inch or two lower than factory height. The car is currently my daily driver so I took the precautions that if anything breaks, I can still drive it! I even got the front chained up most of the time to avoid breaking ball joints.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 10 2010, 04:29 PM~18535844
> *There is no oil inside the motor so I'm all good there. If my spline does end up shearing off, I won't be stranded. My car even fully dumped sits just an inch or two lower than factory height. The car is currently my daily driver so I took the precautions that if anything breaks, I can still drive it! I even got the front chained up most of the time to avoid breaking ball joints.
> *


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

OK so the pump is back in!!! :biggrin:   :angry:  It pumps oil into the rear cylinder but doesn't lift very far. hold the pressure in the cylinder but i gotta work that motor to even get it to lift at all. After disconnecting the hose, turns out my hydraulic oil was foamy as shit! Could this be the reason for my car not lifting like it's suppose to? I got 32 weight hydraulic oil from the local wal-mart but it doesn't say anything about being non-detergent... hopefully it's the issue! If not, i'm throwing this pump out the window and buying a whole new one!  :uh:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 16 2010, 10:27 PM~18329495
> *3 wheeling is over rating and bad for your cars health..
> *


3 wheeling is so much fun.ima have all my cars do a standing 3.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 10 2010, 07:40 PM~18537022
> *OK so the pump is back in!!!  :biggrin:      :angry:   It pumps oil into the rear cylinder but doesn't lift very far. hold the pressure in the cylinder but i gotta work that motor to even get it to lift at all. After disconnecting the hose, turns out my hydraulic oil was foamy as shit! Could this be the reason for my car not lifting like it's suppose to? I got 32 weight hydraulic oil from the local wal-mart but it doesn't say anything about being non-detergent... hopefully it's the issue! If not, i'm throwing this pump out the window and buying a whole new one!    :uh:
> *




-could be the oil? highly doubt it though
-could be the pressure seal is shot?
-wrong thickness of pumphead pressure seal? 
-pumphead not sitting tight against the block?
-over torqued the pumphead? or not sequinced when tightened up?
-air in the system?

Just buy a new pump head, not a whole new pump. I'm sure with how the pump shaft looks, the tolerances between the gears and walls is just as bad. How dirty was the oil when you first took the tank off? Lots of metal debirs?


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Sep 5 2010, 03:00 PM~18492571
> *OK so I finally got around to ripping my pump apart. I still can't find the seal i'm suppose to be replacing though... Here's some pics I took during the process. It's a showtime pump BTW with a 4 bolt pumphead...
> 
> pumphead
> ...


AM I TRIPPIN OR IS YOUR PUMPHEAD TEETH CROOKED.


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

i:biggrin: :biggrin: so watz up you got u 3.strait.. layn22frame!!!


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)




----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Sep 12 2010, 08:59 PM~18551262
> *i:biggrin:  :biggrin: so watz up you got u 3.strait.. layn22frame!!!
> *


Naw man I still have no clue why my car won't stand a 3 other than the fact that my tubular trailing arms aren't adjustable and therefore don't flex as much as the stock ones or the adjustable ones. The whole car is getting redone this winter so I'm gonna put adjustables in there and see if it changes anything. Until then I just say fuck it! I can still 3 around corners at least.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Sep 12 2010, 04:24 PM~18548940
> *AM I TRIPPIN OR IS YOUR PUMPHEAD TEETH CROOKED.
> *


You ain't trippin homie! They're right fucked up!


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

If the oil is frothy then air is getting into the system, or the tanks are too low to start with


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Sep 14 2010, 01:43 AM~18562377
> *If the oil is frothy then air is getting into the system, or the tanks are too low to start with
> *


I'm just not sure how air could even get in besides the fill hole in the tank but I plugged that up right after I filled the tank back up with oil. I'm not sure where else the air migh be coming from so I just think it's cause I didn't use non detergent oil. I haven't picked up any new oil but I hope that's the case so I can at least roll for the next few weeks before my car goes away for the winter time.


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

If you get extended upper and lowers that will help you thats what i had on my regal. no chains


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Sep 16 2010, 01:24 PM~18584370
> *If you get extended upper and lowers that will help you thats what i had on my regal. no chains
> 
> 
> ...


If you mean extending the upper and lower rear trailing arms, then mine are already extended. If your talking about the a-arms, then My uppers are extended 1 inch. No 3 wheel action though. It almost seems like the front of the car is super heavy compared
To the back. If I get 2 full grown adults lifting the front wheel while another full grown adult sits on the corner of the trunk, it will tip over, but as soon as they let go, both front wheels are back on the ground


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Where are your batteries sitting? How many? Do you turn you steering wheel all the way to locked when standing three? That helps tip the car too.


----------



## Greenbiltdan (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you have a rear sway bar. Some of the g-bodys came with them, and they will stop your car from standing on three.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Sep 17 2010, 04:15 PM~18593336
> *Where are your batteries sitting? How many? Do you turn you steering wheel all the way to locked when standing three? That helps tip the car too.
> *


10 batteries, 3 along each side, and 4 in the back middle of the trunk. I have tried locking the steering wheel but it wont tip. I'm redoing the whole car this winter so i'll weld on some brackets for a chainbridge. :uh: i'm done with it.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

Also how do I know what kind of pumphead to order? I got a showtime pump and my pumphead is held on with 4 bolts if that helps any. I want a new one asap for this piece of shit pump!


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

whatever happened :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

standing 3 on 2 pumps?


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Mar 21 2011, 09:24 AM~20141796
> *whatever happened :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Aug 16 2010, 11:08 PM~18329338
> *I've just got my setup finished in my 85 Monte Carlo, I have everything I need to do a standing 3, yet my car just doesn't want to tip. I got 3 pumps (one to each rear wheel) 10 batts, 14" rear cylinders, etc etc... My car will do a power 3 around corners no problem but no matter what the circumstances are, it will not stand a 3 wheel, if I lift the back right cylinder, the rear left cylinder just falls through the hole in my trunk because the whole back of the car lifts up when only one cylinder is juiced up. What could my problem be??? Sorry i'm sorta new to this and I thought I had a setup that would stand 3 no problem and i'm kinda dissapointed!
> *


my car does the same i have 10 batteries across back 3 pumps 12's adjustable uppers 5" DROP MOUNTS,cause i over locked and broke the ears. my lowers are extended 1". Im going to get some adjustable lowers and 14's,I think that is my problem. I have alot of weight in the trunk. when it is parked and i try to 3 wheel it needs a small push and it will go up.


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Mar 21 2011, 09:24 AM~20141796
> *whatever happened :biggrin:
> *


I totally forgot about this topic! All pumps are working brilliantly now, all corners lift with no problems. Still won't stand a 3 due to the shitty "custom" trailing arms the previous owner built from scratch. Once I get the factory rear trailing arms in the car, it will roll 3 no problem, but I'll still have a problem standing 3. Once I get chained up, should be no problem. No real updates but at least I have a prime suspect as to why my car won't pop up.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

*you dont have to build a bridge for a g body to three. its about your trailing arms. i had an unchained big body witha full wrap that would three all because of my uppers. if you think about how a chain bridge works the chain locks out but the cylinder still has more to extend so it tips the car to one side when you lift more. well if you get the adjustable upper trailing arms it works like a chain. once you lift all the way up and the upper is maxed out or as locked up as it can be and you extend the cylinder more the car tips. i hope this helps man.*


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Sep 10 2010, 09:45 PM~18537047
> *3 wheeling is so much fun.ima have all my cars do a standing 3.
> *


no its not fun you mess up your tires 3 whelling all the time and as people can see finding white walls is a pain in the ass


----------



## layn22sonframe (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 24 2011, 04:51 PM~20171558
> *no its not fun you mess up your tires 3 whelling all the time and as people can see finding white walls is a pain in the ass
> *


Good thing I work at a tire shop with a whole wall of 155/80R13 Hankook's! :biggrin:


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layn22sonframe_@Mar 24 2011, 04:05 PM~20170885
> *I totally forgot about this topic! All pumps are working brilliantly now, all corners lift with no problems. Still won't stand a 3 due to the shitty "custom" trailing arms the previous owner built from scratch. Once I get the factory rear trailing arms in the car, it will roll 3 no problem, but I'll still have a problem standing 3. Once I get chained up, should be no problem. No real updates but at least I have a prime suspect as to why my car won't pop up.
> *





If you plan on three wheeling with factory trailing arms, be aware. The bushings take a shit kicking and the more than likely, you'll tear the eyelet or bust a ear off the rear end.

You need adjustables that will swivel when you three.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 24 2011, 06:59 PM~20172072
> *If you plan on three wheeling with factory trailing arms, be aware. The bushings take a shit kicking and the more than likely, you'll tear the eyelet or bust a ear off the rear end.
> 
> You need adjustables that will swivel when you three.
> *



Very true! I learned the hard way with stock uppers. My regal would stand all day everyday with 14z and 6 batteries. I eventually snapped a stock upper trailing arm and switched it out and that later that night overlocked my shit and ripped my differential ear. My car sat for weeks since no knew had to weld cast iron and didn't want to get a new diif. And have it happen again.


----------



## k1x (Aug 1, 2016)

CHEVYMAN71/64 said:


> mine car only gots 2 pumps an 8 batts with drop mounts and ajustable upper an lower trailing arms with 12s in the rear stands 3 with no problem....


How much did u adjust the upper and lower adjustables also can u post pics of the drop downs and set up


----------

